

Researchers Use LCD Screen to Bend Light - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,317931,00.html

======
iamwil
I wish there was more detail on this. If that's possible, then speculatively,
wouldn't it be possible to have light beams that are constructive at a
specific point in space, and destructive elsewhere? Then we'd have a pixel.

